# Naihanchi Kata - The Backyard Tapes



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2016)

This is my Naihanchi Kata.  Feel free to comment or criticize.


----------



## mber (May 8, 2016)

Good control and good movements. Imho a little robotic, but some schools do prefer that. Granted that the point of kata is to internalize movement structures, but it does help to imagine fighting real opponents as you execute the moves; it can yield higher-quality movements and a more powerful form.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2016)

mber said:


> Good control and good movements. Imho a little robotic, but some schools do prefer that. Granted that the point of kata is to internalize movement structures, but it does help to imagine fighting real opponents as you execute the moves; it can yield higher-quality movements and a more powerful form.



Thanks for the feedback!  We do practice two-person kata, where one person does the kata and the other person provides the attack, and I also agree that one should visualize their opponent as they do their kata.  Perhaps I wasn't doing it very well here.


----------



## punisher73 (May 8, 2016)

Very nice.  

I know styles/lineages vary, so what we do is probably a smidge different.  On the "sweep step" or returning wave kick movement, our goal is to sweep our leg without shifting balance onto the support leg.  By doing that it allows our weight to stay lower and leaves us right in place for the counter attack without the pause for it to shift back into place (hope that makes sense).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 9, 2016)

punisher73 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I know styles/lineages vary, so what we do is probably a smidge different.  On the "sweep step" or returning wave kick movement, our goal is to sweep our leg without shifting balance onto the support leg.  By doing that it allows our weight to stay lower and leaves us right in place for the counter attack without the pause for it to shift back into place (hope that makes sense).



I should do that as well.  Failure on my part, not a difference in style.  Good catch.


----------

